# Does anyone watch the Movie Channel?



## igator99 (Jul 28, 2006)

That has to be the most worthless movie premium or is it just me?


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

nope.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Since it is part of Showtime, I do on occasion.


----------



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

To each their own.

Looking at the list of upcommng movies on the channel, I just setup 6 recordings.

It isn't one of our regular stops for movies, we usually find something earlier in the list, before getting that far.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I always figured that since TMC is part of the Showtime "suite", that it was ok.

What I always found was worthless was Cinemax.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

To be fair, I only regularly watch 3 or 4 of all the movie channels in the Premium pack. I cannot single out one particular channel when I don't watch 27 more movie channels either. They don't offer ala carte at a reasonable rate, so we get all or nothing. Same thing with the phone company. To get 3 services, it is cheaper to get all of them. Even though I will never use most of them.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Cinemax should be part of the HBO package like TMC is part of Showtimes. MAX gets interesting on Saturday nights


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I do, sometimes.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

davring said:


> Cinemax should be part of the HBO package like TMC is part of Showtimes. MAX gets interesting on Saturday nights


lol! :lol:


----------



## belunos (Oct 6, 2007)

I honestly don't even look at the channels.. if there's a movie on in the guide, I just check to see if it's in HD. Ha, man, I'm spoiled with the HD.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I seem to record then watch all the premium movie channels from time to time. (yes, even the Encore channels in SD--but only if its a movie I really want to watch.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## FlBillsfan (Apr 23, 2008)

Tom Robertson said:


> I seem to record then watch all the premium movie channels from time to time. (yes, even the Encore channels in SD--but only if its a movie I really want to watch.)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I notice in Access Direct TV Magazine, they list movies on Encore as being in HD. I wonder if & when this will happen.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I seldom know the source of a recorded movie.

I'm sure some of them must come from the Movie Channel.

As far as "most useless," well, one of them has to be the "most useless," right?


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

FlBillsfan said:


> I notice in Access Direct TV Magazine, they list movies on Encore as being in HD. I wonder if & when this will happen.


Happens all of the time. i watch hd movies on Encorehd all of the time.
Do you get encorehd?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

dennispap said:


> Happens all of the time. i watch hd movies on Encorehd all of the time.
> Do you get encorehd?


He's commenting on the fact that the DirecTV magazine lists HD movies on Encore, when so far DirecTV only offers the SD version.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

igator99 said:


> That has to be the most worthless movie premium or is it just me?


Nope, I have never watched it, even during freeviews.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

I get the west coast feed free I do not know why I don't
subscribe to Showtime.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

The only two shows they've had recently that are of any value to me are Dexter and Penn & Teller.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

space86 said:


> I get the west coast feed free I do not know why I don't
> subscribe to Showtime.


With dish 250 package you get tmc west, encore west plus a few other encores.
http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/detail.aspx?pack=AT250


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> He's commenting on the fact that the DirecTV magazine lists HD movies on Encore, when so far DirecTV only offers the SD version.


Oh sorry.
Sort of dumb for a directv magazine to have listings for shows/channels they dont carry


----------



## TomCat4680 (Nov 17, 2008)

I've watched TMC a couple of times. at least one of them is in HD. they even got porn on their on demand channel 

the most worthless premium is Encore. not in HD? not worth my time. 

Comcast doesn't even count the Encore's as premiums, theyre free to Digital Preferred customers WITHOUT getting Starz.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

TMC used to be great when they had Joe Bob Briggs doing his Drive-In Movie reviews back in the 80's. And I thought Cinemax *was* part of the HBO package? Shows you how long it's been since I've had any kind of premium movie package. Between Network TV and the free channels, plus our DVD collection, we don't lack for entertaining stuff to watch without paying even more than we do now.


----------



## TomCat4680 (Nov 17, 2008)

on DirecTV HBO and Cinemax are 2 separate packages. i dont know why, they should be together since they only got 3 max's. 7 bucks for 3 channels is pretty high.


----------



## mrb627 (Jan 8, 2006)

I have been known to watch a movie or two on The Movie Channel.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I used to watch TMC years ago when it had Joe Bob Briggs Saturday nights -- haven't subscribed to it in years though.


----------

